# 2002 Corolla misfire and valve cover gasket leak



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Pretty common problem on this vintage Corolla, I gather. Coil on Plug is bad on Cyliner 1 and oil leak around the plugs resulting in in ransom misfire. A broke friend's car. I am fixing it for her. At least that's the plan. Coil and gasket get here tomorrow.

Replacing the gasket seems easy enough. Is that correct?


----------



## woodyg2060 (Apr 7, 2017)

Changing the VC and grommets is straight forward. You could swap COPS and see if code chases COP. These engines can burn oil and eat up plugs. I'd swap out plugs if questionable. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

A look at COP #1 and #2.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

You'll want to put two small dabs of RTV (the black stuff, I think - suitable for oil contact) where the head meets the timing cover. Other than that just mind the very low torque for the bolts... 96 in-lb for the outer perimeter and 80 in-lb for the two middle bolts.


Toyota Nation has a forum for this Corolla that is amazing.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

sestivers said:


> You'll want to put two small dabs of RTV (the black stuff, I think - suitable for oil contact) where the head meets the timing cover. Other than that just mind the very low torque for the bolts... 96 in-lb for the outer perimeter and 80 in-lb for the two middle bolts.
> 
> 
> Toyota Nation has a forum for this Corolla that is amazing.


Thanks for the torque spec. Watched a couple of videos on this. Seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I got her a new COP from Amazon and a new NGK plug from AZ. $25, total. No more misfire. Valve cover gasket ($15) gets replaced on Saturday. Shop told her $350. What a racket!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

FYI codes present were P0300, P0301 and P1300.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Bigplanz said:


> What a racket!


Labor costs money. Automotive is around $100/hr these days. Those who can, do. Those who can't, pay!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

huesmann said:


> Labor costs money. Automotive is around $100/hr these days. Those who can, do. Those who can't, pay!


True enough. I pay for stuff I don't want to do as well. Anything that I have to get flat on my back under the car, forget it. As I have gotten older, I can't do it more than 5 minutes before I get damn near puking sick. Fun times!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

That's when you get car lift. As I know exactly your feeling, Big. I had to buy mine. Lifts are cheap, convenience priceless.


----------

